# Static Electricity and Flat Screen Television



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a valued customer who just called who is concerned about the static electricity in his tv room. See, he just got a new flat screen and even though the static electricity isn't something new he is concerned that this'll effect his new television. 

He has some "industrial style" carpet in this room. I told him static electricity is nothing more than a few extra negative charges attracted to things that are positively charged and that this'll dissipate in the summer time when the air is more humid. 

What the hell else can I tell this guy and is a new 200 amp service with top-notch surge protection in order? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How often does he actually touch the TV? If he's like most, he rarely will.

If he's still anal about it, tell him to go to a computer store and buy a static mat and install it next to the TV. Touch it before he touches the TV.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

How about a putting a humidifier in the room or on the heating system? If the humidity is about 40% the static will be minimal and it will feel much warmer. Fix the problem not the symptoms.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

drsparky said:


> How about a putting a humidifier in the room or on the heating system? If the humidity is about 40% the static will be minimal and it will feel much warmer. Fix the problem not the symptoms.


 
All very good ideas. Has anyone googled static electricity and flat screens? Has he?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Have I? Have you?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Enough of this nonsense!

Tell the guy to carefully wrap and package up the set, stick it in a box, and send it to me.

There. Now he doesn't have a thing to worry about.

Isn't that much better?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Enough of this nonsense!
> 
> Tell the guy to carefully wrap and package up the set, stick it in a box, and send it to me.
> 
> ...


480 Sparky
123 Main Street,
Anywhere, USA. 

GOT IT!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> 480 Sparky
> 123 Main Street,
> Anywhere, USA.
> 
> GOT IT!


Just make sure it's here before the Saints get their butts kicked tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Tell him to get his room RH to at least 32% or higher. That should just about kill it.

Or...

Tell him to stop wearing Polyester and tube socks!:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Have I? Have you?


 
Yes have to admit I did. Dont see that it was a problem. Didnt know what customers concern was.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Make gloves out of Bounce dryer sheets.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

drsparky said:


> How about a putting a humidifier in the room or on the heating system? If the humidity is about 40% the static will be minimal and it will feel much warmer. Fix the problem not the symptoms.


This is the way to go, as a matter of fact I have forced hot air and I have a major problem with static in the winter because the in line humidifier is still sitting in a box on the shelf....I really should install that thing.....


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Also, a grounded grid under his carpet might be a cheaper and easier solution than installing humidifiers. Never heard of such a thing, but I would imagine that peeling back the carpet and laying some chicken wire or screen that was electrically grounded might be pretty easy and effective.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Would the static electricity mess up his television in any way? 

All good ideas and I appreciate them all. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Would the static electricity mess up his television in any way?
> 
> All good ideas and I appreciate them all.
> 
> Thank you.


Ahhh I'd say a small chance if he happens to maaaaybe touch something that is not insulated from the electronic components inside of the T.V., otherwise I'd find it hard to beleive the manufacturers would not take the issue of static electricity into account when designing the enclosure.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I put in a tile floor at the a Border Patrol communications room that is static free, I had to bond a copper strip that was put under the tile to the ground grid.


----------

